
Ask HN: Innovations/Entrepreneurship During Covid? - dinisp89
What are some innovative entrepreneurship developments or opportunities during this terrible COVID 19 outbreak?
======
sharemywin
Some ideas I had:

Co-op based online marketplace. buy truckload of items upfront from
manufacture and split the cost.

Personal Delivery robots with UV lighting

Temp Masks - changes color if you have a fever.

Mood Masks - changes color based on your mood.

Preppers warehouse - stored good off site and have them delivered by fedex.

